# Masterbuilt 30 inch digital smoker



## redrocker65200 (Oct 23, 2015)

My local Lowe's has it on sale for 155.00. The item number on the box is 0673791. Is this a decent deal for a brand new guy trying to get into smoking meat?  Is this the one that has all the problems with the heating element?  Any input would be awesome.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 23, 2015)

The Model # 20070915 looks like it may be a Lowes only model. The " 15 " at the end means it was released this year and should be the redesigned unit which should be fine. Model #'s ending in 12 had issues. That looks like a good price. It is $199 in my local NJ Lowes...JJ


----------



## redrocker65200 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks JJ. My brother just made some ribs that were a bit fatty and my wife hated them. Not sure a smoker is in my future now. Lol.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2015)

redrocker65200 said:


> Thanks JJ. My brother just made some ribs that were a bit fatty and my wife hated them. Not sure a smoker is in my future now. Lol.




That's not the fault of the smoker...   fat is flavor....   after smoking the ribs can be finished cooking in the oven ....  I do that very often.....


----------



## redrocker65200 (Oct 27, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> That's not the fault of the smoker...   fat is flavor....   after smoking the ribs can be finished cooking in the oven ....  I do that very often.....





DaveOmak said:


> That's not the fault of the smoker...   fat is flavor....   after smoking the ribs can be finished cooking in the oven ....  I do that
> 
> Sorry, I think I may have not wrote that very well.  The ribs were very fatty and he used a wet rub. So that made them very wet.  I have a buddy that smoked ribs and they were dry and very tasty. I think if I can get to a more dry finish I might be able to sell it. Lol


----------



## daricksta (Oct 27, 2015)

redrocker65200 said:


> My local Lowe's has it on sale for 155.00. The item number on the box is 0673791. Is this a decent deal for a brand new guy trying to get into smoking meat? Is this the one that has all the problems with the heating element? Any input would be awesome.


This is a  slightly improved version of the original problem-plagued MES Gen 2. It's slightly bigger and has the vent back on the top (left) instead of on the side--which was a big improvement.

Don't know much else about it. I'd look for a MES 30 Gen 1 (which is what I own) if you can find one locally or online near that price. The Gen 2.5 models--Bluetooth and non--are looking really good but are much more expensive.


----------



## redrocker65200 (Oct 28, 2015)

Is the one on Amazon for 177 the gen 1?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2015)

This is the Gen 1 .....     Masterbuilt 20070910 30-Inch Black Electric Digital Smoker, Top Controller


----------



## redrocker65200 (Oct 28, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> This is the Gen 1 .....     Masterbuilt 20070910 30-Inch Black Electric Digital Smoker, Top Controller



Cool. So this is the better one of the two as far as performance and reliability


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2015)

[quote name="redrocker65200" url="/t/236711/masterbuilt-30-inch-digital-smoker#post_1478203


This is the Gen 1 .....     Masterbuilt 20070910 30-Inch Black Electric Digital Smoker, Top Controller[/quote]

*Cool. So this is the better one of the two as far as performance and reliability[/quote]

*
Some of the models have problems...   I can't remember for sure...   The gen 2 was a PITA...   The Gen 2.5 seemed to work OK...   I really haven't kept up on how all the different models fare as far as reliability....

It's best that others tell of their experiences...    I have the gen 1 and have modified it severely....    It works very well but is sometimes too small for what I want to do.....


----------



## redrocker65200 (Oct 28, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> [/B]
> Some of the models have problems...   I can't remember for sure...   The gen 2 was a PITA...   The Gen 2.5 seemed to work OK...   I really haven't kept up on how all the different models fare as far as reliability....
> 
> It's best that others tell of their experiences...    I have the gen 1 and have modified it severely....    It works very well but is sometimes too small for what I want to do.....



Ok. Thanks for the info.  Just getting into this because my bro and bro in law have thrown out so.e quality grub with their smokers but have paid a lot more


----------



## daricksta (Oct 28, 2015)

redrocker65200 said:


> Cool. So this is the better one of the two as far as performance and reliability


I bought mine off Amazon 3+ years ago for $189. Two months ago saw a Gen 1 with the redesigned top controller on sale at Tractor Supply Co. for $169. If I was in the market for a new Gen 1 I would've jumped on that deal since there's a TSC in town.


----------



## topfuel (Oct 28, 2015)

How do you know the difference in the GEN1 controllers ? I just received mine from amazon yesterday ?​


----------



## daricksta (Oct 28, 2015)

Topfuel said:


> How do you know the difference in the GEN1 controllers ? I just received mine from amazon yesterday ?​


The original top controller had a rectangular body. On the updated models it's dome-shaped.













gen 1.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Oct 28, 2015


















gen 1 update.png



__ daricksta
__ Oct 28, 2015


----------



## topfuel (Oct 28, 2015)

I think the original is the dome shaped and the updated is the slanted one. you have it backwards.​


----------



## redrocker65200 (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok. So now I am confused.  The one for 177 on Amazon has the square controller.  Is that the one they had all the problems with?


----------



## topfuel (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't think so. All the gen 1 I see for sale have the slanted controller. The only place I see the oval buttons on is on masterbuilt site.


----------



## jted (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Gen 1 models all have the door hinges on the right. All others are on the left. The MES 20070910 is the Gen 1 30 'to own if you want a good introductory smoker. It is normally found from 160 ---!80.00 dollars it is not large and you won't be feeding large groups with it but it works very good. Just remember a nice large smoker with lots of volum is twice to 3 times as expensive. Do you want all the bells and whistles or do you want a good all around smoker that has it's space limitations to learn on. IT'S up to you.  Jted


----------



## redrocker65200 (Oct 29, 2015)

jted said:


> Hi Gen 1 models all have the door hinges on the right. All others are on the left. The MES 20070910 is the Gen 1 30 'to own if you want a good introductory smoker. It is normally found from 160 ---!80.00 dollars it is not large and you won't be feeding large groups with it but it works very good. Just remember a nice large smoker with lots of volum is twice to 3 times as expensive. Do you want all the bells and whistles or do you want a good all around smoker that has it's space limitations to learn on. IT'S up to you.  Jted



Just looking to get something to start to learn on. Most of the time it will be me, my son, my daughter and my wife. So something inexpensive and easy to use is key. 

Thanks for the info. Seems like the Amazon one is the way to go.


----------



## jted (Oct 29, 2015)

redrocker65200 said:


> Thanks JJ. My brother just made some ribs that were a bit fatty and my wife hated them. Not sure a smoker is in my future now. Lol.


Redrocker, It's hard to critique someones food from the Internet. and I would not do that . There are a lot of variables. The 20070910 will cook ribs very easily. Using the  3-2-1 method one is all but guaranteed great ribs the first time.. Do some research on the AMNPS smoke generator. After your first smoke with chips you will know why 8 out of 10 use the AMNPS and pellets. Just food for thought.

If you have more questions just ask.  Jted


----------



## redrocker65200 (Oct 29, 2015)

Great.  Thanks guys for all the replies and info.  I am going to order the one off Amazon and give it a try. I am sure I will have more questions and I will post as I go. 

Thanks again. 

Dino


----------



## daricksta (Oct 29, 2015)

Topfuel said:


> I think the original is the dome shaped and the updated is the slanted one. you have it backwards.​


No, I'm right. Check the current model here: http://www.masterbuilt.com/30-inch-electric-digital-smokehouse-black-top-control.html

@Bearcarver's the MES expert. Bear, what do you say?


----------



## topfuel (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes yes.  I know you are correct. Every unit I see has the old one on it. Like the one I just purchased from Amazon.  It's beyond me why they have so many different models. When they should have 3 at the most.


----------



## daricksta (Oct 29, 2015)

Topfuel said:


> I don't think so. All the gen 1 I see for sale have the slanted controller. The only place I see the oval buttons on is on masterbuilt site.


I will admit that I see on Amazon are what I call the rectangular top controller for what I call the basic black MES 30 Gen 1 units. But I think I posted here previously that I saw a local ad at Tractor Supply Co. for a MES 30 Gen 1 with the domed top controller. However, on Amazon you can see the fancier MES 30 Gen 1 smoke with the door window here: http://www.masterbuilt.com/30-inch-electric-digital-smokehouse-black-top-control.html

From my limited knowledge of MES model numbers this one is never than the Masterbuilt 30 20070910 model, which is what I own. But really, the shape of the controller doesn't matter anyway. I'm just hooked into this conversation solely on the basis of believing (and proving) I'm right. Just gotta be me...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> The original top controller had a rectangular body. On the updated models it's dome-shaped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the left (Square cornered Control box) is the earlier Gen #1 Model MES.

The one on the right (Rounded cornered Control Box) is the newer Gen #1 Model MES.

They both work Great.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Oct 29, 2015)

redrocker65200 said:


> Just looking to get something to start to learn on. Most of the time it will be me, my son, my daughter and my wife. So something inexpensive and easy to use is key.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Seems like the Amazon one is the way to go.


I own a MES 30 and it will cook more than enough food for your family. I this first hand because my family is the exact composition of yours. Now that my son and daughter live on their own, the MES 30 makes more than enough for my wife and I--and for my favorite brother-in-law who has dubbed me the "King of Ribs".


----------



## daricksta (Oct 29, 2015)

Topfuel said:


> Yes yes. I know you are correct. Every unit I see has the old one on it. Like the one I just purchased from Amazon. It's beyond me why they have so many different models. When they should have 3 at the most.


I've wondered the same thing. I bought the cheapest one MB had for my first smoker because it was my first one, and 1) it was what I could afford and, 2) the wife said to buy the cheapest one to see how I liked smoking before spending money on a more expensive one.

If and when my smoker bites the dust I'll consider upgrading to a new non-BT MES 30 Gen 2.5 or whatever the current gen will be. I may even go for one with a window. I still think MB makes the best smokers in their price ranges. I'd love to be able to afford a Cookshack, though.


----------



## daricksta (Oct 29, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> The one on the left (Square cornered Control box) is the earlier Gen #1 Model MES.
> 
> The one on the right (Rounded cornered Control Box) is the newer Gen #1 Model MES.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. Still I wonder why MB keep marketing the older model on Amazon? Are they still making them or is there a huge backlog in stock?


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 29, 2015)

I was at the local Sams Club this past weekend and saw the new 40" on sale.,,,even see where they took Bears advice and moved the exhaust... Here are 3 pictures I took of it in the store on Saturday this past weekend.

Hoity Toit













IMG_4222[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 29, 2015






View media item 431872












IMG_4223[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 29, 2015


















IMG_4224[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Oct 29, 2015


----------



## jted (Oct 31, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks, Bear. Still I wonder why MB keep marketing the older model on Amazon? Are they still making them or is there a huge backlog in stock?


darRcksta, Can I jump in with a question or two.

When one orders a 20070910 that has a rectangular controller pictured  is that the one you get or do they ship the round corner one. Are they using a file photo?

Thanks to this forum and others as well as  word of mouth The standard gen 1 30 is a very good seller. Think MB realizes that and that is why the keep it in there line up of smokers and the fact it is under 200.00 dollars every day.

I read where Foam said it was a crap shoot about getting a good smoker out of china. I think most will agree but then there is MB's customer service. It's good real good. That sells there other items like the Turkey fryer. 

Just a question and something to think about.  Jted


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 31, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks, Bear. Still I wonder why MB keep marketing the older model on Amazon? Are they still making them or is there a huge backlog in stock?


As far as I know they're still making them all.

I would think they'd at least stop making the Gen #2 units.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 1, 2015)

Stayhot said:


> I have an older MES that I have used to make ribs countless amounts of times using the 3-2-1 method and they have turned out awesome!! When food doesn't turn out more often its the person doing the smoking not the smoker.


Exactly right. Every time something didn't turn out as good as I'd planned I could pinpoint the mistake(s) I made so I don't repeat them next time.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 1, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> As far as I know they're still making them all.
> 
> I would think they'd at least stop making the Gen #2 units.
> 
> Bear


I bet they've got a bunch they can't sell. You see more of those on Amazon than any other Generation.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 1, 2015)

jted said:


> darRcksta, Can I jump in with a question or two.
> 
> When one orders a 20070910 that has a rectangular controller pictured  is that the one you get or do they ship the round corner one. Are they using a file photo?
> 
> ...


Jted. you can always jump in any time with anything you like.

I think it's a crap shoot to get ANYTHING good out of China. Now, my wife and I have been lucky in that 98% of everything we've bought that's Chinese-made has been of high quality. If you look at what Costco sells, I bet they sell close to what Wal-Mart sells in made in China stuff. I can look in our home electronics and just about all of our small kitchen appliances and our kitchen gadgets and they're all made in China. Same thing for all our Halloween, Christmas, and Thanksgiving indoor and outdoor decorations.

If they weren't we couldn't have afforded them unless our incomes were a lot higher. That becomes a circular proposition: if Americans made more they could afford to buy higher-priced Made in USA goods. If Americans bought more Made in USA goods then more Americans would be employed in American factories and other industries and services and wages would be higher enabling Americans to buy more Made in USA goods.

To answer your question about the 20070910, I bought mine from Amazon in April 2012. What I saw was the stock photo with the rectangular controller and that's what I received. My understanding from Bear is that the dome controller model had already been released by then. On the MB site you see the smoker still has the same model #. I don't know if the UPC for both versions is the same, though. So I think if there's a stock photo of the rectangular top controller, that's what you get. If it's the dome, _that's _what you get. Guys who've recently bought the MES 30 Gen 1 will hopefully weigh in and tell us what they saw and what they received.

As for the Turkey Fryer, I thought a couple of times about buying it because people who deep dry turkeys swear by them. However, my wife roasts an upside-down turkey every Thanksgiving which is the best I've ever tasted. I once grilled over indirect heat a Thanksgiving turkey in my Weber charcoal kettle grill that remains the 2nd best. It was way before I knew anything about wood chips or smoking. I hope to try it again and add either hickory or apple wood pellets for extra flavor.

As


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> To answer your question about the 20070910, I bought mine from Amazon in April 2012. What I saw was the stock photo with the rectangular controller and that's what I received. My understanding from Bear is that the dome controller model had already been released by then. On the MB site you see the smoker still has the same model #. I don't know if the UPC for both versions is the same, though. *So I think if there's a stock photo of the rectangular top controller, that's what you get.* If it's the dome, _that's _what you get. Guys who've recently bought the MES 30 Gen 1 will hopefully weigh in and tell us what they saw and what they received.


I think this is the fault of the Stores selling the various units. They often use stock photos & have no idea what they have there.

Back when I got my Gen #1, all SS with remote (rounded corners on the control box) at Cabela's, their ads didn't show that smoker (They showed the all black one). I called them & they said they didn't have any of that SS one. Then my Son was there for other reasons, and he saw one there. So I went there to get it, and I had to pick it up from the rear warehouse. While there, I found out they had 49 more of the ones they said they didn't have.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 2, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I think this is the fault of the Stores selling the various units. They often use stock photos & have no idea what they have there.
> 
> Back when I got my Gen #1, all SS with remote (rounded corners on the control box) at Cabela's, their ads didn't show that smoker (They showed the all black one). I called them & they said they didn't have any of that SS one. Then my Son was there for other reasons, and he saw one there. So I went there to get it, and I had to pick it up from the rear warehouse. While there, I found out they had 49 more of the ones they said they didn't have.
> 
> Bear


So that's the secret to buying the right MES Gen 1!  There's a Cabela's between me and Seattle but who wants to drive there? Does your son hire himself out to your SMF friends to secure those updated Gen 1 smokers?


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 2, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> So that's the secret to buying the right MES Gen 1!  There's a Cabela's between me and Seattle but who wants to drive there? Does your son hire himself out to your SMF friends to secure those updated Gen 1 smokers?


Brand new Cabelas here in OKC 9 miles from my house.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 2, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Brand new Cabelas here in OKC 9 miles from my house.


You're lucky. I gotta go down two separate highways (one's a freeway) through 4 towns to get to the one nearest me--which I've yet to even see. With the freeways around here you never know if it will be fast and clear or if the backup from the freeway will extend back up the highway leading to it. It can take almost an hour to go 5 miles on bad days.


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 2, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> You're lucky. I gotta go down two separate highways (one's a freeway) through 4 towns to get to the one nearest me--which I've yet to even see. With the freeways around here you never know if it will be fast and clear or if the backup from the freeway will extend back up the highway leading to it. It can take almost an hour to go 5 miles on bad days.


We also have a Pro Bass here and it is approx 20-22 miles from my house, so it takes approx 30-35 minutes to go there, so I seldom go there, especially since I no longer fish, just bowl a little and that is it.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 3, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> We also have a Pro Bass here and it is approx 20-22 miles from my house, so it takes approx 30-35 minutes to go there, so I seldom go there, especially since I no longer fish, just bowl a little and that is it.


There's a Tractor Supply Co. in town. I think they stock the MES 30 Gen 1 with the oval top controller but I haven't been inside the store yet.


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 3, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> There's a Tractor Supply Co. in town. I think they stock the MES 30 Gen 1 with the oval top controller but I haven't been inside the store yet.


There is a Tractor Supply Co. approx 10-12 miles (20 minutes)  from me at Edmond, OK, but I have never been in that store though.


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 3, 2015)

FWIW I bought my MES from Amazon 3 weeks ago for $177 and it has the squareed off control box. The old lady did me a solid and got me the silver Mav 733 off Amazon with no prior knowledge of such things. Guess I just got lucky?


----------



## jted (Nov 4, 2015)

greasemonger said:


> FWIW I bought my MES from Amazon 3 weeks ago for $177 and it has the squareed off control box. The old lady did me a solid and got me the silver Mav 733 off Amazon with no prior knowledge of such things. Guess I just got lucky?


YES you did. Now smoke up some ribs or a nice Pork tenderloin after the basic break in that's in the Manuel. Here is a link to a great rub

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/recipe?id=10868429&searchtext=magic dust&criteria=&page=1   

have fun    Jted


----------



## daricksta (Nov 4, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> There is a Tractor Supply Co. approx 10-12 miles (20 minutes)  from me at Edmond, OK, but I have never been in that store though.


At some point I'll walk into mine. It's just that every time I drive by I don't have the time to stop in.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 4, 2015)

greasemonger said:


> FWIW I bought my MES from Amazon 3 weeks ago for $177 and it has the squareed off control box. The old lady did me a solid and got me the silver Mav 733 off Amazon with no prior knowledge of such things. Guess I just got lucky?


You did indeed on both counts. You're going to love that little MES 30. I've enjoyed mine for 3+ years. The ET-733 can be a bear when it comes to changing settings. You can also just power on both the transmitter and receiver and monitor your smoke temps.

I've finally gotten down the procedure for changing settings because I like them to match what I'm smoking. I always use the Alarm function to notify me when temps go higher or lower than the parameters I set. It's just a really cool device. I always have the receiver propped up near me when I'm watching TV, at the computer, or even when washing the dishes. I take it with me all over the house. It makes using a smoker fun and easier.


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 4, 2015)

I fiddled with it when i seasoned the smoker and figured it out pretty quick. So far its been a gem


----------



## daricksta (Nov 5, 2015)

greasemonger said:


> I fiddled with it when i seasoned the smoker and figured it out pretty quick. So far its been a gem


Again, when I'm at the computer with the receiver right beside I marvel at how easy smoking can be.


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 5, 2015)

Apologies for the thread hijack, but anyone tested how far it can transmit? Or maybe how many walls it can penetrate? Since my smoker's right outside my bedroom I'd assume a nap during say a boston butt with the alarm would be feasible as long as the pellets stay lit.
On topic: Now that I've voiced my pleasure with the results of the MES, the father-in-law to be wants one for Christmas. Might go for that ACE black friday deal on the 25th


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2015)

greasemonger said:


> Apologies for the thread hijack, but anyone tested how far it can transmit? Or maybe how many walls it can penetrate? Since my smoker's right outside my bedroom I'd assume a nap during say a boston butt with the alarm would be feasible as long as the pellets stay lit.
> On topic: Now that I've voiced my pleasure with the results of the MES, the father-in-law to be wants one for Christmas. Might go for that ACE black friday deal on the 25th


I can't tell you about the new bluetooth distance, but I'm sure all of the MES remotes are similar, and mine is far better than my Mavericks ever were.

I tested it all the way to my mailbox, which is probably about 300', and it worked great----Turned it on & off, and set the time and temp from 300'. It's also the only thing I have that works from any room in my house to my smoker, including from my recliner, which has a Steel door between that & my MES.

Just don't get your Father-in-law a Gen #2. That could cause a Family feud.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 6, 2015)

greasemonger said:


> Apologies for the thread hijack, but anyone tested how far it can transmit? Or maybe how many walls it can penetrate? Since my smoker's right outside my bedroom I'd assume a nap during say a boston butt with the alarm would be feasible as long as the pellets stay lit.
> On topic: Now that I've voiced my pleasure with the results of the MES, the father-in-law to be wants one for Christmas. Might go for that ACE black friday deal on the 25th


I hate you darn thread hijackers. No, not really because I enjoy a good thread hijacking myself. I've always loved how some long threads mutate into other topics and life forms.

I haven't really experimented with the ET-733 distance. I think Maverick states it has a 300 foot range. I set up my MES 30 either in the backyard or the front yard, leave the transmitter on top of the smoker, and then I walk all around my house with the receiver, and our house has 2700 sq. ft. We also have a 300 ft. driveway so perhaps next summer I'll take a walk up it with the receiver and find out how far I get before I lose the signal.

In my opinion, Masterbuilt makes the best electric smoker in its price range. But you need to skip the Generation 2 models.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I can't tell you about the new bluetooth distance, but I'm sure all of the MES remotes are similar, and mine is far better than my Mavericks ever were.
> 
> I tested it all the way to my mailbox, which is probably about 300', and it worked great----Turned it on & off, and set the time and temp from 300'. It's also the only thing I have that works from any room in my house to my smoker, including from my recliner, which has a Steel door between that & my MES.
> 
> ...


Family Feud? "We asked you to name a bad electric smoker. You said 'Masterbuilt Generation 2'. Show me Masterbuilt Generation 2. Survey said? Masterbuilt Generation 2!!!!! That was the number one answer."


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Family Feud? "We asked you to name a bad electric smoker. You said 'Masterbuilt Generation 2'. Show me Masterbuilt Generation 2. Survey said? Masterbuilt Generation 2!!!!! That was the number one answer."


LOL---The Sad thing is I know exactly what you're talking about. That should have scored at least "54".

BTW: I only tested my MES remote from 300', because any farther than that in any direction puts me in the woods, with too many trees in the way.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---The Sad thing is I know exactly what you're talking about. That should have scored at least "54".
> 
> BTW: I only tested my MES remote from 300', because any farther than that in any direction puts me in the woods, with too many trees in the way.
> 
> Bear


Oh yeah, I've seen photos of your land. We're surrounded by trees. I hewed my home out of the forest with my bare hands. I'll have to send you photos sometime.

I've yet to go more than 50' from my ET-733 transmitter with the receiver.

Wonder why Home Depot only sells MES 30 Gen 2.5 models and not the MES 40? That darn Lowes only sells Gen 2 for both MES 30 & 40.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Oh yeah, I've seen photos of your land. We're surrounded by trees. I hewed my home out of the forest with my bare hands. I'll have to send you photos sometime.
> 
> I've yet to go more than 50' from my ET-733 transmitter with the receiver.
> 
> Wonder why Home Depot only sells MES 30 Gen 2.5 models and not the MES 40? That darn Lowes only sells Gen 2 for both MES 30 & 40.


I've never seen any Masterbuilts at our HD, and Lowes is 20 miles away, so I don't get there often. Don't know what they have.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 7, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I've never seen any Masterbuilts at our HD, and Lowes is 20 miles away, so I don't get there often. Don't know what they have.
> 
> Bear


I've got a Lowes in town and a HD about 15 minutes down the road. I went in looking for something and I saw the MES 30 BT ( I think they were BT but not sure now)  units on a display shelf. That's where Lowes puts them to but as of about a month ago all they had were the MES 30 & 40 Gen 2's. I think both had the top vent.


----------



## soks3d (Nov 9, 2015)

Academy has the 40 inch for $199.00 this week in their paper add.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2015)

soks3d said:


> Academy has the 40 inch for $199.00 this week in their paper add.


I couldn't believe that, so I looked it up:

You're right---and it's the Gen #1, like the one I paid $349 for over 5 years ago!!!

Awesome buy:

Gen #1 MES 40 with remote & window.

$199 plus $45 Shipping.

Link:

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mas...ctric-smoker-with-window?repChildCatid=638908

Bear


----------



## soks3d (Nov 10, 2015)

Academy has the 40 inch for $199 right now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2015)

soks3d said:


> Academy has the 40 inch for $199 right now.


This is an Awesome Tip for anyone wanting a Gen #1 MES 40-----Thanks for the Head's up!!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 11, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I couldn't believe that, so I looked it up:
> 
> You're right---and it's the Gen #1, like the one I paid $349 for over 5 years ago!!!
> 
> ...


Don't you hate when this happens? Maybe life balances the scales by giving you incredible deals on other stuff.


----------



## topfuel (Nov 20, 2015)

My MES 1 is off have to put it on 240 to get 225 on my maverick.


----------



## texfinn (Nov 23, 2015)

Ace will have a 30" MES #20071814 on Black Friday for $129. 

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=68307136&cp=2568443.2568445.2598559.1260385

I'm looking to replace my Masterbuilt 30" propane smoker with an electric one and thought this could maybe fit the bill. Until I read stuff about the different generations and what nots.

Have yet to see this model # to come up anywhere. Any comments from the ones in the know?


----------



## chris baker (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey everyone, can you tell me if the following is desirable and a good price (Black Friday price)?

http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...e-with-Viewing-Window/product/11090613460023/


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> Ace will have a 30" MES #20071814 on Black Friday for $129.
> 
> http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=68307136&cp=2568443.2568445.2598559.1260385
> 
> ...


That one in your link is an MES 30 Gen#1.

Excellent Smoker!!!

I started out with one just like that, but I needed a 40" a year later.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2015)

Chris Baker said:


> Hey everyone, can you tell me if the following is desirable and a good price (Black Friday price)?
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...e-with-Viewing-Window/product/11090613460023/


In short---No Way!!

Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> In short---No Way!!
> 
> Bear


Bear are you saying no to the price or no to the gen2? The black friday price on that unit is $200 which is a really good price for a 40".


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Bear are you saying no to the price or no to the gen2? The black friday price on that unit is $200 which is a really good price for a 40".


Definitely the price, however I personally wouldn't give $100 for the Gen #2.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Definitely the price, however I personally wouldn't give $100 for the Gen #2.


Ouch Bear. You hit me right where it hurts. Maybe I should start a gen2 support group


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 24, 2015)

Chris Baker said:


> Hey everyone, can you tell me if the following is desirable and a good price (Black Friday price)?
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-...e-with-Viewing-Window/product/11090613460023/


Where are you located? Is there an Academy Sports near by? They have the Gen 1 for $200 which @Bearcarver  will probably endorse.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Ouch Bear. You hit me right where it hurts. Maybe I should start a gen2 support group


I've seen some guys get good use out of the Gen #2 (including you, I believe).

However the odds are just too high "against" from my experience & the large percentage of ones I've read about. 

I Recommend Gen #1 (All of them), and so far Gen #2.5.

Bear


----------



## texfinn (Nov 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That one in your link is an MES 30 Gen#1.
> 
> Excellent Smoker!!!
> 
> ...


So it is indeed a Gen 1 even though the part number is not 20070910? Ace also has 20070910 with the square control panel, but that is priced at $229 and I'm not going to pay that much for a 30-incher. http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3931663

This is pretty much the only thing I've found about the 20071814 other than Ace's website. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159828/hello-im-steve-and-i-know-nothing-about-smoking






I've been eyeing also 40-inchers, but even though bigger is always better 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I really don't need bigger. I've had the 30" propane for a few years and it's always been enough.

I'm sure either one will be fine, as long as it is Masterbuilt, and can't go too wrong with 130 buck, but still wanted to know what that particular one is about. Maybe I'll go in and take a look at it already today... Could even buy it already for $149 with $20 mail-in-rebate. On BF it is straight $129 without any rebate hassle.


----------



## kryinggame (Nov 24, 2015)

I haven't posted here in a long time, just wasting time today. 

I don't know if masterbuilt improved the technology but for the years that I've had the machines, I've always found them to be ineffective.  Sometime it worked, sometime it didn't.  I had so many problems with the unit, that masterbuilt sent me a free replacement.  For the past couple of years, both are sitting in my backyard.  The problems that I remember were: (i) They unit kept displaying error codes.  (ii) It would give off false temperature readings when I used my ET-732.  (iii) Several times, it would shut off in the middle of a cook. Basically, the masterbuilt is just an outdoors electric oven.

Yes, masterbuilt has great customer service because they're fully aware that there are issues with their machines. 

I now only use them for simple things, grilling corn, smoking cheese, etc.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> So it is indeed a Gen 1 even though the part number is not 20070910? Ace also has 20070910 with the square control panel, but that is priced at $229 and I'm not going to pay that much for a 30-incher. http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3931663
> 
> This is pretty much the only thing I've found about the 20071814 other than Ace's website. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159828/hello-im-steve-and-i-know-nothing-about-smoking
> 
> ...


The Gen #1 is generally a real good smoker, whether it has the control box with the squared corners, or the one with the rounded over corners. They're both good smokers. I don't pay attention to the serial numbers any more. If somebody asked what the model number of my new one is, I'd have to go out, remove the cover, and read it off the back.

Since you already had a 30", and liked it, you should be fine with the MES 30. I figured it would be OK for me, because there's only two of us, but then I got tired of cutting Rib racks in half, and a few other things. Plus I was not happy when I made a 10 pound batch of unstuffed Beef Sticks & I could only squeeze 7 pounds in.

I paid $169 for my first one---The MES 30 with the square box---And that was 6 years ago!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 24, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> Ace will have a 30" MES #20071814 on Black Friday for $129.
> 
> http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=68307136&cp=2568443.2568445.2598559.1260385
> 
> ...


This electric smoker is the best you're ever going to see for $129. I paid $189 three years ago for mine. The only difference is my MES 30 Gen 1 has the rectangular-shaped top controller. It's a great little smoker. It my opinion, it will fit the bill. The pork ribs and briskets I've made in my smoker have garnered raves from friends and family. It's amazing how such high quality Q can come out of that little black box.


----------



## texfinn (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks Bearcarver and daRicksta! Probably going to get one as I also think the price is pretty damn good. I think I paid 170 something for my propane one a few years ago. Not going to get rid of the old one, so if the electric one doesn't work, I can always go back to propane.


----------



## dr k (Nov 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Definitely the price, however I personally wouldn't give $100 for the Gen #2.





bmaddox said:


> Ouch Bear. You hit me right where it hurts. Maybe I should start a gen2 support group


If MB got rid of the slant tray and small water pan of the Gen 2.0 and used the Gen 1 oval pan or Gen 2.5 oval pan, wouldn't that be a Gen 2.5 with rf remote?  I'm asking because my Gen1 40 inch water pan can rest on any level and with the rack on top of it.  Bear, I believe you have a Gen1 30 and 40 and the latest 40 2.5 BT.   Are the 40 inchers capable of holding the oval water pans from the other model on any level?  If all models of the MES 40 are the same width, the Gen 2.5 oval pan should fit the Gen 2.0.  Maybe the regular flat bottom Gen 1 oval pan fits the Gen 2.0 bottom level.  If not, then the next level up!?  Bear got MB to move the hinge to the left side and the side vent to the top left.  You can't stop now!  LOL  Long story short.  Can Gen 2.0 owners buy an oval pan to be a Gen 2.5 with 100 ft+ range rf remote instead of 30 ft. BT range?

-Kurt


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Long story short.  Can Gen 2.0 owners buy an oval pan to be a Gen 2.5 with 100 ft+ range rf remote instead of 30 ft. BT range?
> 
> -Kurt


I don't know if it would be that simple to swap the pans out. The inside of each generation is drastically different from the others. At the end of the day the Gen2 works fine it is just not the preferred model.


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I don't know if it would be that simple to swap the pans out. The inside of each generation is drastically different from the others. At the end of the day the Gen2 works fine it is just not the preferred model.


I no longer put my oval water pan on the bent wires it was designed to hang from (right on top of the heating element.)  I bring it up and hang it from the second from the bottom level and still use all top three racks.   The rack holders on the side wall aren't centered so the oval pan is much closer to the door when hanging in it's intended location off the bottom bent wires, allowing more heat to go up the back wall.  I can center the oval water pan on any straight wire holders for the racks.  Just another level so the heat has to work it's way around more evenly.  I think sensor locations are different  from generation to generation.  My buddy has an unseasoned  two year old 30 inch Mes Gen 2.   I helped him set it up.  I'm thinking if the slant tray and small water pan assembly came out and putting MB's 30 inch Gen 1 flat bottom oval pan on the second from the bottom rack (not even hanging, if it couldn't, would be better for those that don't like the gen 2.0 heat distribution issue.)  I think it would then be a preferred or acceptable model compared to the Gen 2.5 with the top left vent.  It's got to be pretty close to the Gen 2.5.  I guess a call to MB would solve the oval pan fitting in all generation models.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr K said:


> If MB got rid of the slant tray and small water pan of the Gen 2.0 and used the Gen 1 oval pan or Gen 2.5 oval pan, wouldn't that be a Gen 2.5 with rf remote?  I'm asking because my Gen1 40 inch water pan can rest on any level and with the rack on top of it.  Bear, I believe you have a Gen1 30 and 40 and the latest 40 2.5 BT.   Are the 40 inchers capable of holding the oval water pans from the other model on any level? *I never checked, but it might need a change in the wire hangers on the sides, unless you just lay the Pan on the lowest rack. *
> 
> If all models of the MES 40 are the same width, the Gen 2.5 oval pan should fit the Gen 2.0.  *They are all the same width, because all racks fit in all MES 40s.*
> 
> ...


*Bear*


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2015)

*I would think if you bought a Gen #1 Water Pan, if it didn't fit in the wire holders of the Gen #2, you could just set it on the bottom rack, and pull the slanted drip plate out completely. That was one of the suggestions I gave them. I said to lose the goofy slanted plate & put the same guts in as is in the Gen #1. And move the top vent from the side wall to the back left corner of the top (which they did).*


Bearcarver said:


> *Bear*


Yes!  This is what I just posted a few minutes ago before I got your notification above.  I'm confident the oval water pan of the Gen 1 or 2.5 will hang at any level in the Gen 2.  I guess a call to MB would solve this.  Voila!  A Gen 2.5 with RF remote.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr K said:


> *I would think if you bought a Gen #1 Water Pan, if it didn't fit in the wire holders of the Gen #2, you could just set it on the bottom rack, and pull the slanted drip plate out completely. That was one of the suggestions I gave them. I said to lose the goofy slanted plate & put the same guts in as is in the Gen #1. And move the top vent from the side wall to the back left corner of the top (which they did).*
> 
> Yes!  This is what I just posted a few minutes ago before I got your notification above.  I'm confident the oval water pan of the Gen 1 or 2.5 will hang at any level in the Gen 2.  I guess a call to MB would solve this.  Voila!  A Gen 2.5 with RF remote.
> 
> -Kurt


Sounds good to me. When I gave them my list of suggestions, I fully thought they would make a new Generation #3, and quit the production of the Gen #2 entirely. That's why I didn't give much thought to how to improve the Gen #2 itself.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 25, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> Thanks Bearcarver and daRicksta! Probably going to get one as I also think the price is pretty damn good. I think I paid 170 something for my propane one a few years ago. Not going to get rid of the old one, so if the electric one doesn't work, I can always go back to propane.


Tex--you gotta check out that Ace Hardware deal. I saw the ad in the weekly circular. If you have an Ace Rewards card the price is $129--including smoker cover, sausage rack AND rib rack! Man, if I didn't already own one...

No idea what the sausage and rib racks cost. I know I had to buy my MB cover separately on Amazon when I bought my smoker.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr K said:


> I no longer put my oval water pan on the bent wires it was designed to hang from (right on top of the heating element.)  I bring it up and hang it from the second from the bottom level and still use all top three racks.   The rack holders on the side wall aren't centered so the oval pan is much closer to the door when hanging in it's intended location off the bottom bent wires, allowing more heat to go up the back wall.  I can center the oval water pan on any straight wire holders for the racks.  Just another level so the heat has to work it's way around more evenly.  I think sensor locations are different  from generation to generation.  My buddy has an unseasoned  two year old 30 inch Mes Gen 2.   I helped him set it up.  I'm thinking if the slant tray and small water pan assembly came out and putting MB's 30 inch Gen 1 flat bottom oval pan on the second from the bottom rack (not even hanging, if it couldn't, would be better for those that don't like the gen 2.0 heat distribution issue.)  I think it would then be a preferred or acceptable model compared to the Gen 2.5 with the top left vent.  It's got to be pretty close to the Gen 2.5.  I guess a call to MB would solve the oval pan fitting in all generation models.
> 
> -Kurt


I keep the water pan a-hangin' from the 4th rack the way the supreme being and Masterbuilt intended. That bottom rack is just too close to the heating element and the AMNPS which means any meat placed there would be easily subject to overcooking or at least be done on the outside but undercooked on the inside.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 25, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> So it is indeed a Gen 1 even though the part number is not 20070910? Ace also has 20070910 with the square control panel, but that is priced at $229 and I'm not going to pay that much for a 30-incher. http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3931663
> 
> This is pretty much the only thing I've found about the 20071814 other than Ace's website. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159828/hello-im-steve-and-i-know-nothing-about-smoking
> 
> ...


But to get that $129 price you need to have an Ace Rewards card, which just takes a few seconds to sign up for at the cash register.


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I keep the water pan a-hangin' from the 4th rack the way the supreme being and Masterbuilt intended. That bottom rack is just too close to the heating element and the AMNPS which means any meat placed there would be easily subject to overcooking or at least be done on the outside but undercooked on the inside.


Hanging the water pan on the second from the bottom rack keeps grease from vaporizing as much, being a little farther from the heating element.  I can see the entire AMNPS through the window on the rails with the pan up one level.  Going one rack higher and hanging the water pan from the second from the top rack and also cooking on the second from the top rack may be synonymous with those that cook in a foiled pan.  As long as the water pan is under the food your cooking everything should be acceptable.  The only reason I can imagine cooking on the bottom rack is to finish poultry for crispy skin.

-Kurt


----------



## texfinn (Nov 25, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> But to get that $129 price you need to have an Ace Rewards card, which just takes a few seconds to sign up for at the cash register.


I'm already Ace Rewards member, so problems there. Actually, you can also get the price even without being a member. You just need to go through the old-fashioned mail-in-rebate hassle to get your 20 bucks back.

Hopefully they will still have them on Friday. A couple of days ago I had several stores close by that showed it in stock, but now supposedly none of them have it. Pretty sure they just cleaned the availability in anticipation of Friday. We'll see...


----------



## bigbossbridges (Nov 25, 2015)

just picked up one of the ace hardware deals today, took the only one from my store, seasoned it already and now looking up recipes for smoking a turkey tomorrow!


----------



## daricksta (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Hanging the water pan on the second from the bottom rack keeps grease from vaporizing as much, being a little farther from the heating element.  I can see the entire AMNPS through the window on the rails with the pan up one level.  Going one rack higher and hanging the water pan from the second from the top rack and also cooking on the second from the top rack may be synonymous with those that cook in a foiled pan.  As long as the water pan is under the food your cooking everything should be acceptable.  The only reason I can imagine cooking on the bottom rack is to finish poultry for crispy skin.
> 
> -Kurt


This might predate you but the Firesign Theater once released an album titled "Everything You Know Is Wrong" and that applies to the cold smoking of cheese I'm doing today. I've got 3 racks of cheeses in my MES 30. Since the heating element is off I removed the water pan from the smoker. I removed the top rack because I'm using the 2nd-4th racks to get everything down closer to the AMNPS.

As for hot smoking, I leave the water pan under the empty 4th rack because it's easier that way and it's worked fine for over 3 years.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 25, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> I'm already Ace Rewards member, so problems there. Actually, you can also get the price even without being a member. You just need to go through the old-fashioned mail-in-rebate hassle to get your 20 bucks back.
> 
> Hopefully they will still have them on Friday. A couple of days ago I had several stores close by that showed it in stock, but now supposedly none of them have it. Pretty sure they just cleaned the availability in anticipation of Friday. We'll see...


I didn't read the small print. I imagine that with as small as ACE Hardware stores are they'll only stock a few of these smokers. They limit 2 per person. Someone would have to call their area stores to find out if the smokers are in stock.

If you look at the store flyers the smokers went on sale two days ago and the sale ends on 12/24--if they last that long.


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> This might predate you but the Firesign Theater once released an album titled "Everything You Know Is Wrong" and that applies to the cold smoking of cheese I'm doing today. I've got 3 racks of cheeses in my MES 30. Since the heating element is off I removed the water pan from the smoker. I removed the top rack because I'm using the 2nd-4th racks to get everything down closer to the AMNPS.
> 
> As for hot smoking, I leave the water pan under the empty 4th rack because it's easier that way and it's worked fine for over 3 years.


You don't have the Gen 1 Mes 40 heat distribution problem with your Gen 1 Mes 30.  If you did have the 40 you'd probably be more apt to consider heat deflection or water pan relocation or both.  I am completely satisfied with the heat distribution set up after trial and error. 

I used to cold smoke cheese in my insulated Kamado but not the insulated Mes since I've only had it since May.  I've been cold smoking in my grill that's not insulated, keeping temps cooler longer.  I have cold smoked when it's been 55*F outside and the insulated smokers would be getting close to 90*F in under four hours with the AMNPS.  Usually when I break 80*F I'm shutting down the cheese cold smoking till the next morning/evening.

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> This might predate you but the Firesign Theater once released an album titled "Everything You Know Is Wrong" and that applies to the cold smoking of cheese I'm doing today. I've got 3 racks of cheeses in my MES 30. Since the heating element is off I removed the water pan from the smoker. I removed the top rack because I'm using the 2nd-4th racks to get everything down closer to the AMNPS.
> 
> As for hot smoking, I leave the water pan under the empty 4th rack because it's easier that way and it's worked fine for over 3 years.


I'm wondering why you want the cheese close to the AMNPS.

The closer the Cheese gets to the AMNPS, the more heat the cheese will get.

But the Cheese will get the smoke no matter where it is.

Bear


----------



## texfinn (Nov 25, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I didn't read the small print. I imagine that with as small as ACE Hardware stores are they'll only stock a few of these smokers. They limit 2 per person. Someone would have to call their area stores to find out if the smokers are in stock.
> 
> If you look at the store flyers the smokers went on sale two days ago and the sale ends on 12/24--if they last that long.



Yeah. It might be a bit crapshoot w/Ace, but I guess I could always order online and do the mail-in rebate thing.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 25, 2015)

Think Rain Check if they are out.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr K said:


> You don't have the Gen 1 Mes 40 heat distribution problem with your Gen 1 Mes 30.  If you did have the 40 you'd probably be more apt to consider heat deflection or water pan relocation or both.  I am completely satisfied with the heat distribution set up after trial and error.
> 
> I used to cold smoke cheese in my insulated Kamado but not the insulated Mes since I've only had it since May.  I've been cold smoking in my grill that's not insulated, keeping temps cooler longer.  I have cold smoked when it's been 55*F outside and the insulated smokers would be getting close to 90*F in under four hours with the AMNPS.  Usually when I break 80*F I'm shutting down the cheese cold smoking till the next morning/evening.
> 
> -Kurt


Yeah, Bear's explained the differences with heat distribution between the MES 30 and MES 40. Someday I might buy a 40 to experience it first hand.

The cold smoking started off great for the first 1-2 hours but then the wood pellets started going out like they usually do with me. It never got about the 50s inside the smoker which I think is too cold. I began turning on the heating element to goose the interior temp up to around 100° (frequently shooting past it) and then turning it off when it hits around 130°. Of course now that it's dark and I'm at the 6.5 hour mark the pellets are again going full bore while I let the smoker cool down again.

This will be my last cold smoke of the year. Next year I'll be trying it with dust.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 25, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm wondering why you want the cheese close to the AMNPS.
> 
> The closer the Cheese gets to the AMNPS, the more heat the cheese will get.
> 
> ...


You're bloody right. But on a really cold day like this there was minimal heat output from the AMNPS. The cheese remained fairly hard so I'm not sure how much smoke it absorbed over the first 3 hours, hence my decision to occasionally turn the heating element on for short periods of time and extend the total smoke to 6 hours. For most of the day the interior temp of the MES with the heating element turned off was around 57°. That's too cold.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 25, 2015)

Quote:


TexFinn said:


> Yeah. It might be a bit crapshoot w/Ace, but I guess I could always order online and do the mail-in rebate thing.


The store ad says this: the it's in-store only: "This item can be purchased on-line, however, due to shipping restrictions, ITEM PICKUP IS ONLY AVAILABLE AT YOUR LOCAL ACE STORE." 

"Save on this item through November 29th, plus additional mail-in savings. Above price includes savings before mail-in."
Here's the fine print: "Save on this item for a limited time only! Sale prices are valid November 25th through November 29th on acehardware.com and may vary in-store. Limited quantities are available. While supplies last. *See Additional Mail-in Savings. Free pickup available at your local Ace. Find my Ace."*

"Limited quantities available and while supplies last" tells you up front that there will be no rain checks. But what's confusing me is that the ad says sale price is good through Dec. 24 but the fine part says the sale price is vaild from Nov.25-29 and may vary in-store. This is most likely a generic disclaimer but still which is it?


----------



## texfinn (Nov 25, 2015)

^^^ Yup, also realized that. Kind of confusing. Oh well... I'm gonna get one. One way or another. At least Cabela's has the same thing for $139, so I'm sure I'll find one somewhere. Not gonna worry about 10 bucks, that's for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> ^^^ Yup, also realized that. Kind of confusing. Oh well... I'm gonna get one. One way or another. At least Cabela's has the same thing for $139, so I'm sure I'll find one somewhere. Not gonna worry about 10 bucks, that's for sure.


I just got that Cabelas flier.

$139 for the Gen #1 with the cover.  (Nov 27 until Dec 2)

But mine is only for Hamburg, PA, and Christiana, DE.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 26, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> ^^^ Yup, also realized that. Kind of confusing. Oh well... I'm gonna get one. One way or another. At least Cabela's has the same thing for $139, so I'm sure I'll find one somewhere. Not gonna worry about 10 bucks, that's for sure.


If I was buying my first smoker this is what I would've bought especially since there are at least two Ace Hardware stores in my area. But I've already got an MES 30 and I'm thinking my next one (someday) will be a MES 40 since that will still be within my budget.


----------



## texfinn (Nov 27, 2015)

Since it looked like getting the one from Ace was going to be a crapshoot due to availability, I picked up one from Cabela's.

The only difference seemed to be the rib/sausage racks. Model # on the one I got is 20071914. Haven't opened it yet. That'll have to wait till later.

Had almost $7 in Cabela's bucks, so there wasn't much of a difference left in price after all


----------



## daricksta (Nov 27, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> Since it looked like getting the one from Ace was going to be a crapshoot due to availability, I picked up one from Cabela's.
> 
> The only difference seemed to be the rib/sausage racks. Model # on the one I got is 20071914. Haven't opened it yet. That'll have to wait till later.
> 
> Had almost $7 in Cabela's bucks, so there wasn't much of a difference left in price after all


Yours came with a meat probe? That's a nice feature if it's accurate. Even with the ET-733 a 3rd probe can come in handy. Rib/sausage racks were nice options but I've never used a rib rack in my MES and I have no idea when I'll smoke sausage in it. I like having the cover but I bought that separately.


----------



## texfinn (Nov 27, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Yours came with a meat probe? That's a nice feature if it's accurate. Even with the ET-733 a 3rd probe can come in handy. Rib/sausage racks were nice options but I've never used a rib rack in my MES and I have no idea when I'll smoke sausage in it. I like having the cover but I bought that separately.



Haven't opened the box yet other than to get the manual out. Will work on it tomorrow, but the ad, box and manual all say/show it, I'm pretty sure there will be one. Need to try to calibrate it somehow, though. 

I've never had or thought I'd need rib or sausage racks, so those weren't dealbreakers. Cover is good to have. Never had one for my. MB propane smoker and it shows. 

Hope to unpack and season it tomorrow. My daughter is coming home and she and her fiance are kinda waiting for ribs, so it looks like I might have to put it into use already, too.


----------



## david what (Nov 28, 2015)

My local Ace in Hurst TX has 6 if them and I plan to get 1 today. Rib rack, Sausage hanger and meat probe. Manager/Owner says ad is good thru Dec. As always ymmv


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Yours came with a meat probe? That's a nice feature if it's accurate. Even with the ET-733 a 3rd probe can come in handy. Rib/sausage racks were nice options but I've never used a rib rack in my MES and I have no idea when I'll smoke sausage in it. I like having the cover but I bought that separately.


I never use my MES built in meat probe.

Don't trust it & not worth the hassle of trying to test it properly.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Nov 29, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> Haven't opened the box yet other than to get the manual out. Will work on it tomorrow, but the ad, box and manual all say/show it, I'm pretty sure there will be one. Need to try to calibrate it somehow, though.
> 
> I've never had or thought I'd need rib or sausage racks, so those weren't dealbreakers. Cover is good to have. Never had one for my. MB propane smoker and it shows.
> 
> Hope to unpack and season it tomorrow. My daughter is coming home and she and her fiance are kinda waiting for ribs, so it looks like I might have to put it into use already, too.


Let me tell you from personal experience with the MES 30 Gen 1 that once you know what you're doing the pork ribs you produce in that little smoker will be better than any chain BBQ restaurant and quite a few local ones. I've said for a while here that my favorite brother-in-law has dubbed me the "King of Ribs". For the most part I've smoked ribs in the smoker. The same thing will happen with beef brisket or anything else you choose to smoke. This is a dynamite little smoker. If you use wood pellets in the AMNPS you'll be putting out some phenomenal Q.


----------



## texfinn (Dec 6, 2015)

Used my Black Friday purchase first time today to smoke a filet of salmon. My favorite way to prepare it is just to salt it well with coarse sea salt right before putting it in and topping off with fresh dill. 

Quite a difference between this and the propane smoker I have used the past few years. Gotta learn things as I go with the new one. And I'll keep the propane as a backup, too.

Takes A LOT longer to come to temp, which is not a surprise, of course, given the difference between hot flames and puny (sort of) heating element. Took about 20 minutes to get up to the 230 degrees (ambient in the low 60s) I set it at. 

Put my soaked (about 20 minutes) mesquite chips in at 200 degrees and thought I would get TBS around the time it hit the target temp. Wrong... Took REALLY long for it to start producing TBS, so maybe soaking them is not necessarily a good idea. Then again... I'm going to get AMNPS soon, so getting smoke shouldn't be an issue anymore. 

And before and after pics, of course. Fish was mighty tasty. Thumbs Up













image.jpg



__ texfinn
__ Dec 6, 2015


















image.jpg



__ texfinn
__ Dec 6, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> Used my Black Friday purchase first time today to smoke a filet of salmon. My favorite way to prepare it is just to salt it well with coarse sea salt right before putting it in and topping off with fresh dill.
> 
> Quite a difference between this and the propane smoker I have used the past few years. Gotta learn things as I go with the new one. And I'll keep the propane as a backup, too.
> 
> ...


Salmon looks real good, TexFinn!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty indeed!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Most MES owners learn more about their MES than the guys who wrote the owners manual, like it really isn't a good idea to soak your chips or put water in the water pan.

However getting that AMNPS will make your smoking life so much easier & your smokes so much better.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 7, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> Used my Black Friday purchase first time today to smoke a filet of salmon. My favorite way to prepare it is just to salt it well with coarse sea salt right before putting it in and topping off with fresh dill.
> 
> Quite a difference between this and the propane smoker I have used the past few years. Gotta learn things as I go with the new one. And I'll keep the propane as a backup, too.
> 
> ...


I love Salmon but I don't have the knowledge to be able to smoke it. All of my Salmon eating is done in restaurants, which doesn't come cheap.

What is the green stuff laying on the Salmon in the picture?


----------



## texfinn (Dec 7, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I love Salmon but I don't have the knowledge to be able to smoke it. All of my Salmon eating is done in restaurants, which doesn't come cheap.
> 
> What is the green stuff laying on the Salmon in the picture?



One of the easiest things to smoke, IMO. All I do is what I described above: top the fish with coarse sea salt and fresh dill (the green stuff on top of the fish in the picture), smoke at 230 degrees about an hour and then enjoy. 

I never brine the fish. Never really figured why people even do it, really... Matter of taste, of course. I just happen to enjoy the fish just as it is with just the two ingredients.


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 7, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> One of the easiest things to smoke, IMO. All I do is what I described above: top the fish with coarse sea salt and fresh dill (the green stuff on top of the fish in the picture), smoke at 230 degrees about an hour and then enjoy.
> 
> I never brine the fish. Never really figured why people even do it, really... Matter of taste, of course. I just happen to enjoy the fish just as it is with just the two ingredients.


Thanks Tex ... That might just be a starter for me.... 

I note you used Mesquite. Don't some people use Alder I think it is called? Just trying to learn something here for my first try at it.

Do you lay the Salmon directly on the rack or do you put foil under it and lay it on the rack?

Last question .... how do you know when it is done?


----------



## texfinn (Dec 7, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Thanks Tex ... That might just be a starter for me....
> 
> I note you used Mesquite. Don't some people use Alder I think it is called? Just trying to learn something here for my first try at it.
> 
> ...



Choice of wood is a personal matter of taste. As usual... I've tried lots of different chips but tend to like mesquite the most on my fish. Just experiment and you'll find what works for you. 

I make sort of dish out of the foil to keep the fish from sticking to the rack. I also turn the sides up so that the foil will also contain the fat that is released during cooking so it doesn't fall all over the smoker

You know it's done when it flakes easily with a fork, but one hour is usually enough for the size. I think the one I just made was just over two pounds, or so.


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 7, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> Choice of wood is a personal matter of taste. As usual... I've tried lots of different chips but tend to like mesquite the most on my fish. Just experiment and you'll find what works for you.
> 
> I make sort of dish out of the foil to keep the fish from sticking to the rack. I also turn the sides up so that the foil will also contain the fat that is released during cooking so it doesn't fall all over the smoker
> 
> You know it's done when it flakes easily with a fork, but one hour is usually enough for the size. I think the one I just made was just over two pounds, or so.


Thanks ... I'm going to have to try it ... Mesquite and Pecan are my two favorites.


----------



## wattsmoke (Dec 27, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> One of the easiest things to smoke, IMO. All I do is what I described above: top the fish with coarse sea salt and fresh dill (the green stuff on top of the fish in the picture), smoke at 230 degrees about an hour and then enjoy.
> 
> I never brine the fish. Never really figured why people even do it, really... Matter of taste, of course. I just happen to enjoy the fish just as it is with just the two ingredients.


Hello TexFinn.  I used to live in the northwest and had many opportunities to smoke salmon. I had a Bradley smoker back then and found that it really did make a difference for me to brine the salmon at least overnite. Then rinse it thoroughly in cold water, pat it as dry as much as possible with paper towels, and lay the fillets skin side down on a oiled rack for 1 hr at room temp. I'm not smart enuf to tell you what the process is, but the texture of the salmon changes and seemed to me to more readily accept smoke. It may be similar to forming a pellicle on bacon but not sure. We also used lemon slices with the onions and dill. Miss those days on the Puget Sound. The best salmon I ever made was dry cured and cold smoked. Similar to Lox I believe. Best to you, Tim

P.S. We always used alder for our salmon because thats what the locals used.


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 27, 2015)

TexFinn said:


> One of the easiest things to smoke, IMO. All I do is what I described above: top the fish with coarse sea salt and fresh dill (the green stuff on top of the fish in the picture), smoke at 230 degrees about an hour and then enjoy.
> 
> I never brine the fish. Never really figured why people even do it, really... Matter of taste, of course. I just happen to enjoy the fish just as it is with just the two ingredients.


I tried to find fresh dill here in OKC and haven't been able to find any, so I haven't tried the Salmon yet.


----------



## texfinn (Dec 28, 2015)

Wattsmoke said:


> The best salmon I ever made was dry cured and cold smoked. Similar to Lox I believe. Best to you, Tim



That's on my list, too. Well..., actually tried to do it a couple of days ago, but had issues with keeping smoke going in my AMNPS (whole nother story...), so I had to ditch it. Will make some adjustments to my process and try again shortly.



Brickguy221 said:


> I tried to find fresh dill here in OKC and haven't been able to find any, so I haven't tried the Salmon yet.



Sorry to hear that. Around here Kroger or Natural Grocer's are the ones to find it from. My wife buys big bunches from an Indian store (as in people from India running the store) she visits on a weekly basis. Very fresh and ridiculously cheap compared to the others. Might want to check if you have any around there.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 28, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I love Salmon but I don't have the knowledge to be able to smoke it. All of my Salmon eating is done in restaurants, which doesn't come cheap.
> 
> What is the green stuff laying on the Salmon in the picture?


Jim, smoking salmon is fairly easy. A lot of guys like to brine it first but I was just given a smoking book with salmon recipes and none of them call for brining. You just season the meat just about any way you want, put it in the smoker at whatever temp you choose, and choose the wood pellets (I know you use them like I do) of your choice. Alder, apple, and hickory would be good.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 28, 2015)

Brickguy221,

The green stuff you regard to is fresh dill.  I smoke a tremendous amount of Salmon each year.  I always brine it for 3+ hours in a brown sugar / salt mixture for 3+ years, rinse and dry for 2 hours to form a pellicle.  Then I smoke for 3+ hours, using Alder and then Apple.


----------



## greasemonger (Dec 29, 2015)

20151025_210441.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Dec 29, 2015





Ive been using orange chips (from academy) in the MES, and coat the filet with a melted butter/lemon zest/brown sugar mix and sprinkle some lemon pepper on top. I put mine straight onto a non-stick grilling rack I got at kroger with thinner crossed grate/mesh (had to cut the supplied wire handles off with bolt cutters just long enough for them to slide onto the MES rack guides) and smoke at 220 for around 2hrs. Any leftovers get flaked, chopped, and mixed with cream cheese for the best bagel shmear I've had to date on a kosher salt bagel. Ok now I've gone and made myself hungry. Also I've yet to need to soak chips, and have noticed the first load burns quick, then subsequent loads burn nice and slow (I really only have used the AMNPS on longer smokes 4hrs+).


----------



## cmayna (Dec 29, 2015)

......but I will say, maybe it's time to try something different as what  TexFinn & greasemonger was kind enough to share with us.  Very nice!  Also keep in mind that when one brines their salmon, they are probably intending on it being an appetizer or finger food.  Not a main entrée as what I describe TexFinn and greasemonger dishes as being.  Still, it's all good.


----------



## greasemonger (Dec 29, 2015)

I have another 3lb filet I may brine to try it out. I used to grill all my salmon, but I'm so new to smoking I'm completely open to any/all options as I havent had a chance to even figure out what I like. I'll have to try the 3hr brine, dry, smoke combo. Heck maybe Ill give it a go tomorrow and try the apple or mesquite plus alder (a co-worker gave me a small bag of alder which is hard to find around here)... gawd I love this site


----------



## daricksta (Dec 30, 2015)

greasemonger said:


> 20151025_210441.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never used orange chips. I'm looking at the photos of those salmon fillets and imagining the flavors of that orange mixed with butter, lemon zest, brown sugar and that sprinkle of lemon pepper. I'm imagining that they tasted awesome. But then...then you hooked and reeled me in with that salmon shmear on a kosher salted bagel. I grew up on salted bagels with lox and those bagels remain my favorite to this day--they're just very hard to find in my area without pre-ordering them from a supermarket bakery first. YOU'RE hungry????? I'm going to try both your recipes.

When I was using wood chips in my MES 30 I soaked them a couple of times but found there was no difference between using them wet or dry. Soon after I switched to the AMNPS and wood pellets. Now I only use wood chips to throw on top off charcoal briquettes when I'm grilling in my Weber kettle grill.


----------



## prunecreek (Dec 30, 2015)

do not buy Own one and can not get parts


----------



## kjolly (Dec 30, 2015)

I recently purchased a 20070411. This has the top domed controller. glass door and  RF control. It had wiring problem and Masterbuilt is replacing it.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 30, 2015)

Reading about all these problems with recent MES 30 Gen 1 smokers makes me glad I haven't bought a new one. Mine is over 3 years old and still doing fine.


----------



## greasemonger (Dec 30, 2015)

Mine seems to be off to a good start. Only had it a couple months, though I'd say its getting close to paying for itself already. All the salmon talk got me inspired to do another one, so the orange chips are a burnin as we speak. Was gonna brine but the better half said she wanted it just the way it was last time. Also made a salmon cheese dip out of the last batch that got rave reviews so this 3lb filet is going on a plate, into cream cheese spread, and the dip...next time brine...pics in a couple hours


----------



## greasemonger (Dec 30, 2015)

20151230_195530.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Dec 30, 2015


















tmp_15793-20151230_1955301032765851.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Dec 30, 2015


















tmp_15793-20151230_1955011735793916.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Dec 30, 2015


















tmp_15793-20151230_200703-1088552960.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Dec 30, 2015






Yep. I love my MES. I'm sure sorry others are having problems, but its good to know MB has been pretty resposive to the issues.


----------

